# Icelandic: öllu því sem þeim tengist, hvort sem það ....



## Alxmrphi

> Einnig hef ég ótakmarkaðan áhuga á tölvum og öllu því sem þeim tengist, hvort sem það sé grunntæknin á bakvið virkni tölvunnar eða hin ýtrustu jaðartæki



Moreover/Also, I have unlimited interest in computers and *öllu því sem þeim *connect, anyway it *sé* *grunntæknin á bakvið* computer activity or the *ýtrustu jaðartæki*..

Hi guys, I'm having big trouble with this (much more than normal) so any corrections to the above would be great, but, there are a few questions I'd like to put forward so hopefully someone can help me:
(It's part of a CV - a contintuation from my last post)



_'__öllu' I know is 'allur' in the neuter dative singular declension. What I can't understand is why this declension, there are only 2 other nouns in that sentence (*áhugi - m*) and (*tölva - f*) so what is the *öllu*_ referring to?
_'því sem þeim' - this word can mean so many things, I just can't tell, it could be a declension of the pronouns that refer to nouns (hann/hún/það) or *því* could be 'because', I actually think the last *þeim* would refer to 'computers' (= tölvu (f)) because the next word means join/link, so that part in English might be "because sem they connect together" this also explains the middle voice! I hope it's right._
'_sé' - this is from *að sjá* right? But no subject pronoun, so I'm not sure_.
_'grunntæknin á bakvið' - absolutely no idea_
_'virkni tölvunnar' - this is 'computer activity' isn't t?_
_'ýtrustu jaðartæki' - can't find these in the dictionary.
_
I'd really appreciate it if anyone can help with my doubts, thanks!
- Alex


----------



## hanne

Alex_Murphy said:


> Moreover/Also, I have unlimited interest in computers and *öllu því sem þeim *connect, anyway it *sé* *grunntæknin á bakvið* computer activity or the *ýtrustu jaðartæki*..


I'll have a go at qualified guessing:
Moreover/Also, I have unlimited interest in computers and everything that they connect, be it the basic technology that lies behind their workings or the outward/equipment interface.
Not a pretty translation and not an attempt at an exact one, just what my Scandinavian intuition tells me it probably means .


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks hanne! If that is what it means then it's no wonder I didn't get it, it's quite complicated terminology, I chose a CV because I thought it would be easy, basic details about the person and history, talking about interests...

In the part "everything that they connect" do you mean like "Everything that has to do with computers", or talking about how to connect the insides of a computer to make it work?


----------



## hanne

What I had in mind was literally "all the things that are connected by computers and computer networks" so more like all things that have to do with computers in general, rather than what's inside. The inside is then covered by the next sentence .
But please keep my disclaimer in mind - I'm also curious now to hear from somebody who can give us the certain, final truth...

Even though CVs contain basic facts, they're also a place to show off, so I suppose you might see fancy/clever/witty/etc. use of language in there as well...


----------



## 'Islendingur

Let's give it a try....Einnig hef ég ótakmarkaðan áhuga á tölvum og öllu því sem þeim tengist, hvort sem það sé grunntæknin á bakvið virkni tölvunnar eða hin ýtrustu jaðartæki : *I also have unlimited interest (great interest) in computers and everything related to them, whether it be the base technology behind its functionality or its utmost peripherals*. 

tengist is here: related to in any way, litterature, devices that physically connect to and so on.  This word means "connect", both family connections and physical connections. 
Öllu is simply everything, and is needed here. I used to be quite good with grammar rules and names (in Icelandic), but since I do not use it much it has faded.  
Því sem þeim : That who (which) they (literally)
sé, is more to be here. (whether it be..), has nothing to do with the verb seeing here. (Að sjá).   Here it is atviksorð. (is that maybe an adjective?)
Ýtrustu is utmost, or very......  (Ýturvaxinn: Heavyset person)
Jaðartæki is peripherals. This is not an old Icelandic word, actually rather new. We took two old words and put them together as is so common in Icelandic. Jaðar is an old word for perimeter, or the farthest part of say your land (site) and tæki is simply equipment.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Takk kærlega 'Iselndingur

*því sem þeim tengist
*that who(which) to them connects _*(what connects(relates) to them)*_ (*makes sense to me*!)

*hvort sem*
the dictionary said '*anyway*', but it makes a lot more sense as '*whether*', you did mean that* hvort sem* translates '*whether*' ? Or did you mean that "*það* *sé*" by itself is "*whether it be*"?

*á bakvið*
Does this mean '*base*' here or '*behind*' in your translation, I wasn't sure if *grunntæknin* by itself meant '*base technology*', like *grunnskóli* (basic school (elementary school)) I thought maybe that word implied it was base/basic... so *grunntæknin* = basic technology, *á bakvið* = behind ??

I didn't realise about peripherals, thanks for the answer! Just to let you know 'utmost/very' peripherals doesn't make a lot of sense in English, so I think I'd just leave that word out in the translation.
I should have picked something easier to start with! 

What would you say the differences were between tæki and tækni, they seem to be similar, is this correct:

tæki = tool/machine/device
tækni = technology

?
Thanks again!


----------



## 'Islendingur

And you have the last one perfect. 

I have to say that even in Icelandic "ýtrustu jaðartæki" is not common, nor does it look or sound very good either. It is not wrong, but you will not come across these words (together) very often.  To give you another (better) example of the use of "ýtrustu"; "ýturvaxin snót"  Means a girl with FULL figure, usually in nice (perhaps poetic) kind of way.  "Ýtarlegar upplýsingar"; Detailed (as in DETAILED..hehe) information,  Thorough, comprehensive...


----------



## 'Islendingur

Sorry, don´t know what happened here. I had a much longer answer written here, but something is not working right. Every time I submit s-g, the page wants me to log in again...so I copy and paste (after logging in again), but this time a lot got lost. So, Im sorry, but do not have time for more right now. I may even lose interest in something that is so friggin secure you cant use it......
Anyway, later.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah so snót (adjective) is used as a noun to mean someone who is pretty, and as it's declined in the feminine, it takes on the role of 'pretty girl' etc..
I didn't know what to expect when you combined it with *ýturvaxinn*, because in the last post you said


> (Ýturvaxinn: Heavyset person)


So I was trying to imagine a fat pretty girl!! , but you phrased it well (Full figured girl)

The dictionary I use doesn't have a lot of these words listed so thanks for letting me know about *ýturvaxinn *etc 



> Sorry, don´t know what happened here. I had a much longer answer written here, but something is not working right. Every time I submit s-g, the page wants me to log in again...so I copy and paste (after logging in again), but this time a lot got lost. So, Im sorry, but do not have time for more right now. I may even lose interest in something that is so friggin secure you cant use it......
> Anyway, later.



I used to have that problem! Make sure it always keeps you logged in, or for big posts (like me) just copy and paste, I'm sorry a lot of stuff got lost (it's really really annoying isn't it?) hopefully it won't mean you don't use it because there is not a lot of native Icelandic help on here and the more the better! 

Gleðilega páska


----------



## 'Islendingur

ok, lets try again, see how it goes..
"Hvort sem það sé" has to  be together. Is better "Hvort sem það er", means the same. 

Á bakvið, you have it pretty good. Its just an Icelandic way of saying "the backbone of". 

I am also wondering if "ýtrustu" should be "ítrustu".  Both look good to me, but I am having a hard time verifying online. The second one is probably the correct way, so there may be a typo in your sentence. 

I have a feeling you have found a lot of help online, butI will post a couple of links here just in case.

http://herdubreid.rhi.hi.is:1026/wordbank/search?changeToWebLanguage=EN

http://leit.is/

The first is a link to a free wordbank, and the second is just an Icelandic search site.

Good luck, og Gleðilega Páska!!!!  (Being a little late,we sometimes say; Gleðilega rest, but that is more for Christmas)

ps, just a little hint, I saw a greeting from you elsewhere,where you say Halló allur, should be "Halló allir"


----------



## Alxmrphi

'Islendingur said:


> ps, just a little hint, I saw a greeting from you elsewhere,where you say Halló allur, should be "Halló allir"



Whew that's a relief, I feel like I know the sentence quite well now! Thanks for all your insight!
Thanks for the links, I had found the second link but didn't really find it much use, the two sites that I use, and are by far the best you can find on the net is this Icelandic dictionary and this beyging site for all nouns/verbs/adjectives etc Also Háskoli Islands has a good introduction to Icelandic, it's quite good

The little hints are very helpful!!

*Ég hugsa að ég skal hafa aðra spurningu skjótt!*


----------



## 'Islendingur

Ok!  Good deal.
Now....your last comment....hmmm. I am sorry to say that it does not look good. Of course I understand it, and to see someone trying to learn this old (and I'm told very hard) language is commendable..to say the least. I read somewhere that there are about 330.000 individuals that speak it. That is it!
Here are examples you could work on, all mean what you tried (with success) to say:

*'Eg á von á að fleiri spurningar vakni innan skamms.*
*'Eg reikna með að koma með aðra spurningu fljótlega.*
*Það líður örugglega ekki á löngu þar til önnur spurning birtist frá mér.*
*Býst við að verða með aðra spurningu fljótlega.*
*Kem örugglega með aðra spurningu innan skamms!*
*'Eg hugsa að ég verði með aðra spurningu fljótlega.*

The word "skjótt" does not fit in this sentence. It does mean soon or quick though.

This language is very colorful..versatile, but the grammar is a nightmare. Keep in mind that it is the most "original" Germanic language, (because of our isolation through the ages), and what other languages have done is get lazy with most things. Now, I only know Icelandic and English to any extent, even though I read the other Scandinavian languages. (Excl. Finnish, which is not Germanic) so my comparison may not be very extensive, but this is my gut feeling. There are amazingly many similar words in English and Icelandic, and in many instances I can see where a certain english word came from, even though the meanng has changed a little sometimes. 

Hope you don´t mind my thoughts finding their way on here. But keep up the good work...og hafðu það sem allra best þar til við skrifumst aftur á.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hi Islendingur!

That is a big list of possible options, the last one makes the most sense to me with the comparison to the English, but I also like the 5th one! J The rest I can’t work out without looking up a few words.


----------

